# Warum spricht mein Gentoo kein Deutsch?

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte mein System zweisprachig erziehen, aus diesem Grund habe ich in die make.conf

```
LINGUAS="en de"
```

eingetragen. Das habe ich ganz am Anfang der Installation bereits getan. Das gesamte System sollte also mit dieser Option übersetzt sein.

Ich dachte nun eigentlich, dass ich durch Umstellen der locale einfach zwischen den zwei Sprachen wechseln kann. Aber das klappt leider nicht.

Ich habe mein System jetzt schon eine längere Zeit mit "en_GB.utf8" betrieben. Jetzt wollte ich mal auf Deutsch umstellen und hab dazu in die Datei /etc/env.d/01locale folgendes eingetragen:

```
LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"
```

Nach einem env-update und frischem Anmelden, spuckt die Einabe von locale in einem Terminal nun folgendes aus:

```

$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

```

Auch sind die Meldungen an der Konsole jetzt wohl deutsch:

```

$ cp asjhj asjkdhajskd

cp: Aufruf von stat für „asjhj“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Aber alle grafischen Programme (gimp, firefox, konqueror, ...) sind weiterhin englisch und zeigen sich von der geänderten locale unbeeindruckt.

Wie kriege ich meine grafische Oberfläche dazu, dass sie mit mit deutsch spricht?

----------

## 69719

Für KDE: kcontrol aufrufen -> Regional & Accessibility -> Country/Region & Language

----------

## schachti

Hast Du Dich nach der Änderung aus KDE aus- und wieder neu eingeloggt?

----------

## Vortex375

Jo, hab ich. Steht auch oben.  :Very Happy: 

Hää??

Nach dem Ändern der Spracheinstellung im KDE-Kontrollzentrum, sind plötzlich auch nicht-KDE Anwendungen deutsch. Aber das manuelle umstellen der locale bringt gar nichts. Nicht mal wenn man

```

export LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

export LANG="de"
```

in der Konsole eingibt und ein Programm dann von dieser Konsole aus startet.

Kann mir das jemand erklären?  :Question: Last edited by Vortex375 on Fri Jan 04, 2008 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Lesen sollte man können, sorry.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## musv

Hatte mich desletztens auch mal damit beschäftigt, weil bei mir auf dem Notebook noch brasilianisches Portugiesisch mit läuft.

KDE-Kontrollzentrum = Sprachumschaltung KDE-Programme (benötigt noch kde-i18n)

Bei Gnome müßte auch irgendwas in der Art in den Systemeinstellungen vorhanden sein, kenn mich damit aber nicht aus. 

LINGUAS = zu installierende Sprachen bei der Programminstallation (z.B. OpenOffice, KDE, GTK)(die Variable sollte eigentlich in der make.conf und nich bei den Profiles gesetzt werden)

LANG = Sprachvariable für alle anderen Programme (inkl. GTK- und Gnome-Programme) - eigentlich Fallback-Variable, falls LC_MESSAGES nicht gesetzt ist. 

GDM_LANG = Sprache des GDM

LC_MESSAGES = Sprachvariable für Programme, die LANG ignorieren

Wenn du LC_MESSAGES einen anderen Wert geben willst, als den übrigen LC_-Variablen, mußt du LC_ALL erst löschen, d.h. 

```
unset LC_ALL
```

 und die Variablen dann alle einzeln setzen.

Und zusätzlich kannst du noch diverse Programme unabhängig von den jeglichen o.g. Variablen anderssprachig einstellen:

Firefox sollte auf LANG zugreifen, bietet aber auch ein Extraplugin, wo du noch zusätzliche Sprachen installieren kannst.

Opera benutzt lng-Dateien, die du auf der Opera-Seite runterladen kannst.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> LANG = Sprachvariable für alle anderen Programme (inkl. GTK- und Gnome-Programme) - eigentlich Fallback-Variable, falls LC_MESSAGES nicht gesetzt ist. 

 

Stimmt aber nicht, die LANG-Variable wurde bei mir von allen GTK-Programmen ignoriert. Erst nachdem ich die Einstellung im KDE-Kontrollzentrum umgestellt hatte, waren plötzlich auch GTK-Anwendungen deutsch.  :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   LANG = Sprachvariable für alle anderen Programme (inkl. GTK- und Gnome-Programme) - eigentlich Fallback-Variable, falls LC_MESSAGES nicht gesetzt ist.  
> 
> Stimmt aber nicht, die LANG-Variable wurde bei mir von allen GTK-Programmen ignoriert. Erst nachdem ich die Einstellung im KDE-Kontrollzentrum umgestellt hatte, waren plötzlich auch GTK-Anwendungen deutsch. 

 

kann es sein das du eine QT-gtk themen engine installiert hast und diese verwendest?

Es gib eine gtk themen engine, welche die Einstellungen für das Aussehen der Fenster aus dem KDE-Kontrollcenter verwendet.

----------

## Vortex375

Nein, habe ich nicht.

Außerdem übernimmt die nur den Style der Qt-Anwendungen, ich glaube nicht, dass die Theme-Engine Einfluss auf die Spracheinstellungen hat.

----------

## musv

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   LANG = Sprachvariable für alle anderen Programme (inkl. GTK- und Gnome-Programme) - eigentlich Fallback-Variable, falls LC_MESSAGES nicht gesetzt ist.  
> 
> Stimmt aber nicht, die LANG-Variable wurde bei mir von allen GTK-Programmen ignoriert. Erst nachdem ich die Einstellung im KDE-Kontrollzentrum umgestellt hatte, waren plötzlich auch GTK-Anwendungen deutsch. 

 

War bei mir nicht so. Der KDE + sämtliche KDE-Apps waren nach Umstellung im Kontrolcenter auf portugiesisch, Gimp, OpenOffice, Gqview usw. weiterhin auf deutsch. Erst als ich LANG und LC_MESSAGES umgestellt hatte, waren auch diese Programme auf portugiesisch. Und dazu mußte ich übrigens noch die Sprache in /etc/locale.gen angeben und dann generieren.

----------

